# Warframe



## Judge Spear (Oct 30, 2012)

At first, I thought it was going to be a mech game. Then, I saw footage, looked like a generic TPS. Then, I kept watching and enjoyed what I saw.

[video=youtube;TLwWAB9kFcQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLwWAB9kFcQ&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]

I think I'd enjoy this and I usually don't care for these AAA titles. It looks very fast and smooth with some nice twists on abilities we may have seen before. Not what I'd call groundbreaking, but it appears to do things better than seen in other games. 
Whenever I see games/characters like this, sword and gun wielding badass, there's a bias for either the gunplay or swordplay. Perhaps I haven't played enough, but I rarely ever see a solid balance between the two. It's either guns guns guns, poke when the asshats get too close (Borderlands/Zero or Mordecai), or slash slash slash, shoot and waste time because guns don't do shit (Bayonetta). Now that is not at all a bad thing to me, but I wondered how devs could make both work well together without one or the other dominating the game. This _appears_ to make that a reality. That's the main thing I'm looking out for. I'm keeping my eye on this one.

I've actually got a Dishonored vibe from this. 
I don't really like the styling and setting of this, but I can get passed it since it affects gameplay none. But I overall like the direction this game is taking. Hope it meets or exceeds my expectations. :3


----------



## Ames (Oct 31, 2012)

Saw this a while ago, looks pretty interesting.  Hopefully they can make the gameplay truly as fluid as it looks in the trailer.  Also interesting how the armor looks like it's from evangelion.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 31, 2012)

JamesB said:


> Saw this a while ago, looks pretty interesting.  Hopefully they can make the gameplay truly as fluid as it looks in the trailer.  Also interesting how the armor looks like it's from evangelion.



You like that smooth flow, don't you, Mr. JamesB? The way the animations gloss across the screen at 60fps. That seamless AA. Those near glistening character models. The rich living textures. Tell me, JamesB...do you like it? That fluidity?


----------



## Ames (Jan 16, 2013)

Been playing in the beta for a little while (I've had an invite for like a month, but forgot about it until recently), and I'm hooked.

The game's so much more smooth and polished than I expected.  I greatly underestimated the dev team.  Jolly good fun, who else is playing in the beta?

Edit: I thought slicing everybody in half was already pretty bomb, but then I started PUNCHING everybody in half.  It's like a fallout power fist on meth x2.  Jesus.


----------



## Sherbniz (Jan 21, 2013)

The game is REALLY amazing... 
Loads of fun, and it just gets better each patch!
If any of you want to play together, my username there is (as always) "Sherbniz". 

We started a clan in Warframe!

*Warfurs*





http://steamcommunity.com/groups/Warfurs
(Add *Sherbniz* in Warframe to get invited to the clan!)
It's a furry community Warframe clan, but anyone who likes can join!
Bring your friends, the more the merrier!

For now we just team up to hang out, help each other out and be awesome!

Once the update hits, those that are more dedicated can help our clan achieve greatness within the clan sphere!

Stay vigilant, fellow Tenno-furs!


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 21, 2013)

Wait, it's out?
I didn't even check yet.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 21, 2013)

Holy crap this game looks amazing, exactly my kind of game, gameplay looks fun as hell, and the designs look bad ass. 
But apparantly its PC only, i died a little on the inside.


----------



## Ames (Jan 22, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Wait, it's out?
> I didn't even check yet.



It's in closed beta currently.  Did you ever get an invite?
If not, and you really wanna try it out, I have a beta key I can spare.


----------



## Sherbniz (Jan 22, 2013)

JamesB said:


> It's in closed beta currently.  Did you ever get an invite?
> If not, and you really wanna try it out, I have a beta key I can spare.



I don't think that's necessary... there is literally a dozen sites giving away around >8000 beta keys each at the moment, plus I heard the game goes open beta very soon (3 days?).

Here's some places to get Beta Keys, Harbringer:

http://www.ign.com/prime/promo/warframe

http://www.mmobomb.com/giveaway/warframe-beta-keys

http://www.curse.com/betas/warframe-beta-key

http://fraggednation.enjin.com/warframebetakeys

I'm not sure if all of them still have keys, but the IGN one definitely still has quite a few... 

We shpuld definitely start a FA Clan in Warframe... what would you guys like to call it? 
FrameAffinity? WarFurs?


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks for the link but my PC has great difficulty running MS paint let alone a game. I got a up to date graphics card i think for christmas, i know nothing of PC gaming. I used to do it all the time untill after Half Life 2, after that i went to console gaming and couldnt afford to upgrade the PC.


----------



## Attaman (Jan 24, 2013)

Pretty nice game... but in the end I don't think it's more than the $5 to $10 range at the moment.

Don't get me wrong, the gameplay is _fun_. The three different factions that exist at the moment give some nice flavor, as do the... eight, I think, mission varieties (Raid, Sabotage, Spy, the navigation-data one, Exterminate, Assassinate, Capture, Rescue) which typically have a chance of another mission variety or faction coming into play during the (randomly generated) level. You can readily play to the point that your Warframe is Rank 30 and not get bored.

But at the same time, the environments are almost entirely the same at the moment (minor environmental factors like Ice, Fire, or Infested exist, but that's it: Everything's the same room design and interiors all the same). Once you've got a set of Warframes and Weapons you like, you generally won't log too much except to help some friends out / occasionally go on an Extermination mission. You can put a good 30-40 hours into the game, but it's fairly easy to "top out" and then have no room for growth as the game is now.

All the same, since it's _free to play_ and fun, I'd readily recommend trying to get into the closed Beta. That $5-$10 relates more to buying Platinum for convenience, extra Warframe and Weapon slots, etcetera.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 24, 2013)

I must not have been keeping up. I HONEST to fuck thought this was a single player campaign game. I didn't know it was a strictly multiplayer game. lol
That's pretty cool, but what you said about the levels is...sad.


----------



## Attaman (Jan 24, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I must not have been keeping up. I HONEST to fuck thought this was a single player campaign game. I didn't know it was a strictly multiplayer game. lol
> That's pretty cool, but what you said about the levels is...sad.


It's cooperative multi-player, but you can readily play on your own. It's actually more profitable / easier to level up playing on your own.

And the level thing is fairly sad. It'll take a couple dozen missions before it really shows, but when it does you'll know the good spots to check for loot and what sort of drops typically appear in what room. One hope people have is something will be done so that it's more than just randomly generated modular facilities, but that some planets will have non-facility / -station areas too.


----------



## Ames (Jan 24, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> That's pretty cool, but what you said about the levels is...sad.



It's in closed beta, what do you expect?  They're focusing on polishing up core gameplay and correcting bugs, majority of other content (maps, gamemodes, warframes, weapons, skills, etc) has yet to be released.

New maps ARE coming, just today they released pictures of what appears to be a terrestrial setting.


----------



## Sherbniz (Jan 25, 2013)

Attaman said:


> But at the same time, the environments are almost entirely the same at the moment (minor environmental factors like Ice, Fire, or Infested exist, but that's it: Everything's the same room design and interiors all the same). Once you've got a set of Warframes and Weapons you like, you generally won't log too much except to help some friends out / occasionally go on an Extermination mission. You can put a good 30-40 hours into the game, but it's fairly easy to "top out" and then have no room for growth as the game is now.



New environments are coming. Very soon. :3






Plus, listen to James. It's a beta, it's free... be a bit less picky and have fun! 



XoPachi said:


> I must not have been keeping up. I HONEST to fuck thought this was a single player campaign game. I didn't know it was a strictly multiplayer game. lol
> That's pretty cool, but what you said about the levels is...sad.



It's not sad in the least. You see, the only thing that stays the same is the different map-tiles that the game has to offer.
For every mission, the game creates a new, intricate system of these map tiles that hangs together in a meaningful and playable way, enemies spawn at random... plus there is tons of random cool stuff happening. There might be an enemy force invading the zombie infested ship you are combing for an ancient artifact, so you'll have to fight them as well, or there's a total change of plans mid-mission! "Change of plans, destroy all life on this vessel!" (I love when that happens).

But if you want to play, you should definitely play with friends or cool people, it's so much more fun in a group than alone or with strangers.


----------



## Ames (Jan 30, 2013)

Updated:

[yt]3-SOVISwga4[/yt]


----------



## Sherbniz (Feb 2, 2013)

@JamesB: Awesome! 

I'm REALLY liking the new update so far! It's pretty hard, but great!

If anyone wants to add me and play btw, my ingame username is "Sherbniz"


----------



## Sherbniz (Feb 15, 2013)

Yay, Open Beta Weekend coming up!

With a shiny new gun you can only get this weekend, and it's basically free (1 ingame credit, you earn 500-1000 per mission)!





<3


----------



## Kahze (Feb 16, 2013)

I should totally check this game out. I signed up for beta and I'm awaiting invite. Looks like it's going to be fucking badass, I totally love what i'm seeing in the vids. 

We should all get our names together on steam or something and slash/gun it out with each other in the face.


----------



## Saybin~Iacere (Feb 17, 2013)

When I played it I immediately thought of Infinity Blade, in space...


----------



## Sherbniz (Feb 17, 2013)

Kahze said:


> I should totally check this game out. I signed up for beta and I'm awaiting invite. Looks like it's going to be fucking badass, I totally love what i'm seeing in the vids.



You don't need an invite!
During *this weekend, all accounts are automatically activated!* Open Beta Weekend! 

So just go ahead, download the game, log in and play! :3



Kahze said:


> We should all get our names together on steam or something and slash/gun it out with each other in the face.


Yiss, totally should <3

My IGN is the same as my forum name!


----------



## Fernin (Feb 17, 2013)

For some reason the look of it makes me thing of the old, old, old Dark Sector renderings and concept art. The gameplay itself isn't bad, simple but fun. The setting and 'tone' of it though is a bit too try hard and is in danger of tripping over most negative anime tropes.


----------



## Sherbniz (Feb 17, 2013)

Fernin said:


> For some reason the look of it makes me thing of the old, old, old Dark Sector renderings and concept art.


That is no coincidence.
Warframe bases heavily on the initial concepts of Dark Sector, that had to be scrapped and replaced by pretty generic stuff because of their publisher.

Here's the first Dark Sector trailer, watch it and find all the similarities: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nl8890-C2w



Fernin said:


> The gameplay itself isn't bad, simple but fun.


It gets better once you unlock new powers, find a warframe that suits you and progress into the deeper parts of the solar system.
Things get pretty challenging from there on. 



Fernin said:


> The setting and 'tone' of it though is a bit too try hard and is in danger of tripping over most negative anime tropes.


While I wasn't a fan of the space ninja theme initially, it did sort of grow on me.
I agree that their story and athmosphere is not very refined yet, but keep in mind that this is a closed beta.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 17, 2013)

I've been playing this a lot with some buddies the last few weeks. Game fucking rocks. I was surprised to see a thread here for it though.


----------



## Fernin (Feb 17, 2013)

Sherbniz said:


> That is no coincidence.
> Warframe bases heavily on the initial concepts of Dark Sector, that had to be scrapped and replaced by pretty generic stuff because of their publisher.
> 
> Here's the first Dark Sector trailer, watch it and find all the similarities: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nl8890-C2w
> ...



I didn't realize it was the same team working on it. Funnily enough though I did end up quite enjoying the final Dark Sector that came out, it was a decent game with some interesting story in its own right, though it was hampered by some development snafus that basically resulted in the devs forgetting players didn't know all the backstory fluff and thus forgot to expose on it. I wonder though why the were made to switch from the initial concept to the one they ended up on. Further more I wonder if the glaive will show up as a weapon. =0



Anyways, I suppose I'll stick with it for a while, gives me something to do aside from BF3/TF2/TESO (when it drops)/and PS2. Variety is the spice eh.


----------



## Saybin~Iacere (Feb 17, 2013)

I want to get the Rhino Warframe...


----------



## Fernin (Feb 17, 2013)

Saybin~Iacere said:


> I want to get the Rhino Warframe...



Gonna stick with Loki or maybe get Ash. I'm digging going into cloak and slicing an entire room of dudes in half.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2013)

Fernin said:


> Gonna stick with Loki or maybe get Ash. I'm digging going into cloak and slicing an entire room of dudes in half.



I just finished building Ash this morning. He takes some getting used to. I'd say hes probably better for the "cloak and slice everything up" approach because smoke bomb is hella good, and I hear bladestorm is also good but buggy (don't have that unlocked yet). However, he is super squishy and his other two powers are totally worthless. Shuriken does crap damage, costs way too much energy, and can be tricky to aim. Teleport does nothing that smoke bomb doesn't do better. 

Smoke bomb is pretty much the bread and butter of the class. Its your gap closer, get out of trouble button, and can set you up for melee kills since it gives you a crit buff.


----------



## Ames (Feb 21, 2013)

Saybin~Iacere said:


> I want to get the Rhino Warframe...



My Rhino's been plugged at the cap for a while now, favorite frame so far.

Charge is meh on damage and rhino stomp is a little useless, but iron skin and radial blast are fucking awesome.
Iron skin is the best skill ever.  Coupled with reduced energy cost mods, you're pretty much untouchable.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 7, 2013)

Why is this thread dead? The game owns. Go play it people.


----------



## Ames (Apr 9, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Why is this thread dead? The game owns. Go play it people.



Got on recently, and god damn.  The big update anally raped all older players.

All my mods are fucking gone.  All my rank 30 weapons are completely useless (may be biased since I had some pretty OP mods).  Don't enjoy how they dumbed down the customizability considerably.  Still can't advance past rank 30 on anything.  Not much more content otherwise.  Meh.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 9, 2013)

JamesB said:


> Got on recently, and god damn.  The big update anally raped all older players.
> 
> All my mods are fucking gone.  All my rank 30 weapons are completely useless (may be biased since I had some pretty OP mods).  Don't enjoy how they dumbed down the customizability considerably.  Still can't advance past rank 30 on anything.  Not much more content otherwise.  Meh.


The new mod system is awesome once you get the hang of it. It makes things more interesting instead of just taking a gorgon and spamming multishot mods.


----------



## Ames (Apr 9, 2013)

Mentova said:


> The new mod system is awesome once you get the hang of it. It makes things more interesting instead of just taking a gorgon and spamming multishot mods.



Man, I miss my +70%RoF+50%multishot+40%AP gorgon...

That thing would clear out rooms like nothing.  That + maxed rhino could solo any mission, any boss.  No problemo.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 10, 2013)

JamesB said:


> Man, I miss my +70%RoF+50%multishot+40%AP gorgon...
> 
> That thing would clear out rooms like nothing.  That + maxed rhino could solo any mission, any boss.  No problemo.



Honestly I found that boring. I don't mind a power creep that makes you get stronger to the point that you can solo shit easier, but I still like at least some challenge. With the old system you could literally buff a gorgon (or braton vandal if you have one) with multishot to the point of just spewing so much lead that you could clear entire rooms with no effort. At least now the threat of getting over run (especially with infested) is there.

The paris is totally the best weapon ever though. It is so goddamn fun.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 18, 2013)

Well, I finally got around to playing it. Pretty fun. I accidentally found out I could run on walls and do backflips off of them. Best free game I've ever played. 
Seriously, if you put wall running/jumping in ANY game, I will instantly like it more.


----------



## Yago (Apr 18, 2013)

The game is a hell of a lot of fun been playing it this past week a lot.

Trying to get the Trinity Systems.

Need to stop trying to solo things, though.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 18, 2013)

Yago said:


> The game is a hell of a lot of fun been playing it this past week a lot.
> 
> Trying to get the Trinity Systems.
> 
> Need to stop trying to solo things, though.


Soloing is actually really viable and I usually play solo.

The challenge is pretty nice most of the time since in groups you tend to just steamroll everything. The only hard stuff to solo is bosses. Unless you have like, a hella modded gorgon/hek/braton.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 18, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Soloing is actually really viable and I usually play solo.
> 
> The challenge is pretty nice most of the time since in groups you tend to just steamroll everything. The only hard stuff to solo is bosses. Unless you have like, a hella modded gorgon/hek/braton.



namenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenameboobsnamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamename


----------



## Yago (Apr 18, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Soloing is actually really viable and I usually play solo.
> 
> The challenge is pretty nice most of the time since in groups you tend to just steamroll everything. The only hard stuff to solo is bosses. Unless you have like, a hella modded gorgon/hek/braton.



Yeah, well I'm trying to grind certain items, so I keep hanging around stuff past my level. On top of that, Moas wreck my shit with their chain stun, and I like to rambo. 

I actually dislike being in groups it's really irritating, but I keep having to as I'm running Everest again and again and again because the fucker won't drop my systems.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 20, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> namenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenameboobsnamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamenamename


Same name that I have here 


Yago said:


> Yeah, well I'm trying to grind certain items, so I keep hanging around stuff past my level. On top of that, Moas wreck my shit with their chain stun, and I like to rambo.
> 
> I actually dislike being in groups it's really irritating, but I keep having to as I'm running Everest again and again and again because the fucker won't drop my systems.


Yeah, the stompy bots are annoying. I always gun them down first when I see them.

And such is the way of grinding warframe parts. Be glad you're not going for banshee like me. Instead of having a boss who drops her parts, they are randomly awarded from certain mission types. And they aren't that common. :V


----------



## Yago (Apr 20, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Same name that I have here
> 
> Yeah, the stompy bots are annoying. I always gun them down first when I see them.
> 
> And such is the way of grinding warframe parts. Be glad you're not going for banshee like me. Instead of having a boss who drops her parts, they are randomly awarded from certain mission types. And they aren't that common. :V



Now I only need 404 Rubedo to get the Trinity frame...except Rubedo drops like shitty and all the missions with a good drop rate are unsoloable for me at the moment. (Pluto and Sedna are rough. Earth never seems to drop it.) and the trick of doing defense missions and purposely failing has been fixed.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 20, 2013)

Gameplay is fun but shit...you don't get ANY equips in this game. Stuff takes a million years just to get. ;-;
12 hours just to build something? Damn...

And most of the good stuff is real money only. No.


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 20, 2013)

this game is fun, but highly repetitive.

it would've been better as a buy once with no cash shop model, as the cash shop can really ruin the co-op part.  what fun is it when some overpowered guy just runs through everything leaving you nothing?


----------



## Yago (Apr 21, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Gameplay is fun but shit...you don't get ANY equips in this game. Stuff takes a million years just to get. ;-;
> 12 hours just to build something? Damn...
> 
> And most of the good stuff is real money only. No.



You actually don't have to pay for any of the stuff. You just have to spend forever grinding to get it, otherwise.

It's honestly not so bad. Many of the weapons are fairly quick to make. Well the 12 hours suck, but just make it overnight or something. 

I made the Paris the day I bought the recipe--and I'd only played a couple of hours that day, and only like 12 total.


----------



## Kokoro (Apr 21, 2013)

It's a pretty fun game.  Great gameplay and visuals.  There doesn't appear to be a great deal of variety though.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 21, 2013)

Yago said:


> Now I only need 404 Rubedo to get the Trinity frame...except Rubedo drops like shitty and all the missions with a good drop rate are unsoloable for me at the moment. (Pluto and Sedna are rough. Earth never seems to drop it.) and the trick of doing defense missions and purposely failing has been fixed.


Rubedo isn't THAT bad. Plus once you get some lvl 30 guns with some good mods as well as some health/shield mods you can pretty much solo Pluto and Sedna if you're careful.


XoPachi said:


> Gameplay is fun but shit...you don't get ANY equips in this game. Stuff takes a million years just to get. ;-;
> 12 hours just to build something? Damn...
> 
> And most of the good stuff is real money only. No.


The only thing that is cash shop only are cosmetic shit. Everything else is available in game. You probably mean the weapons that only have a plat cost. You can get those from blueprints that you buy off the market for credits. Donno why they don't just have the blueprints available from the weapon menu but whatevs.


Ikrit said:


> this game is fun, but highly repetitive.
> 
> it would've been better as a buy once with no cash shop model, as the cash shop can really ruin the co-op part.  what fun is it when some overpowered guy just runs through everything leaving you nothing?


XP is shared and loot is instanced. Even if you get some gung ho guy ramboing through an entire mission you still get all the XP and nobody can steal your mod/material/credit drops. 

If people plowing through it bugs you, either play solo or with some friends. I only ever do open games if I need to kill a boss and none of my buddies are online.


----------



## Yago (Apr 21, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Rubedo isn't THAT bad. Plus once you get some lvl 30 guns with some good mods as well as some health/shield mods you can pretty much solo Pluto and Sedna if you're careful.
> 
> The only thing that is cash shop only are cosmetic shit. Everything else is available in game. You probably mean the weapons that only have a plat cost. You can get those from blueprints that you buy off the market for credits. Donno why they don't just have the blueprints available from the weapon menu but whatevs.
> 
> ...



My highest level weapon is the Paris and it's only level 24 I think. Bad for soloing Pluto, unfortunately.

HOWEVER, I did manage to get my Fragor modded with freeze and electric, and it's level 24 or so, also. So I was a major threat to Narcissus, and there was much Rubedo farming ot be had! Coincidentally, I also got all the parts to the Banshee frame with no intended effort! I only need to gather the materials and credits, of which I already have most of.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 25, 2013)

Yago said:


> My highest level weapon is the Paris and it's only level 24 I think. Bad for soloing Pluto, unfortunately.
> 
> HOWEVER, I did manage to get my Fragor modded with freeze and electric, and it's level 24 or so, also. So I was a major threat to Narcissus, and there was much Rubedo farming ot be had! Coincidentally, I also got all the parts to the Banshee frame with no intended effort! I only need to gather the materials and credits, of which I already have most of.


You bitch. I'm _still _trying to get the helmet. I've gotten one systems and probably over 10 chassis. :V

Good news though, the glaive from dark sector is gunna be available friday. Also a new frame is in the works that is a combot engineer. One of his powers is confirmed to be a grenade.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Apr 25, 2013)

Hmm which is better, Ember or Rhino?


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 25, 2013)

...You know, I've been playing a lot and I'm still only level 1. I can't seem to get any other weapons either. No blueprints, not enough money. God, is this game gonna get faster?
I only got the Cronus, but that's it.


----------



## Yago (Apr 25, 2013)

Mentova said:


> You bitch. I'm _still _trying to get the helmet. I've gotten one systems and probably over 10 chassis. :V
> 
> Good news though, the glaive from dark sector is gunna be available friday. Also a new frame is in the works that is a combot engineer. One of his powers is confirmed to be a grenade.



Yeah, Trinity's so far just been obtained and played a little bit, so I don't know if I have beef with it. It seems fun, I picked it up trying to be centered around solo/duo play and being sort of a utility tank. 

I have to buy the prints and actually assemble Banshee yet, but I plan to tonight. 



XoPachi said:


> ...You know, I've been playing a lot and I'm  still only level 1. I can't seem to get any other weapons either. No  blueprints, not enough money. God, is this game gonna get faster?
> I only got the Cronus, but that's it.




It starts out viciously slow, but I feel like if you set a goal, like I did trying to get Trinity, then sell yourself to the game until you get it, you'll have picked up a ton of stuff along the way.

While mostly focused on getting the Trinity Warframe, I've managed to get Fragor, Paris, Banshee, plus I bought the Furax and a Sicarus, and I have most of the Bolto (still Alloy Plates nnngggffff almost as annoying to farm as Rubedo, except Rubedo spawns on Narcissus like crazy...)


----------



## Mentova (Apr 25, 2013)

Mayonnaise said:


> Hmm which is better, Ember or Rhino?


Rhino by far. Rhino is currently one of the best frames, and ember is a bit underwhelming. Rhino has literally the best skill in the game that turns you pretty much invincible :V

Still, you can get by fine with any frame really. Just look for one that fits your playstyle or one that looks cool.


XoPachi said:


> ...You know, I've been playing a lot and I'm still only level 1. I can't seem to get any other weapons either. No blueprints, not enough money. God, is this game gonna get faster?
> I only got the Cronus, but that's it.


Your mastery level (your profile level thing) isn't that much of a big deal. It takes fucking forever to level up but the only things that require a high mastery is the hek and gorgon. While those two weapons are hella good, you can get by fine with others.

And credits can be a pain to get but they buffed credit rewards a good bit. Just do alerts that pop up and work towards whatever frame you wanna build.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 25, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Rhino by far. Rhino is currently one of the best frames, and ember is a bit underwhelming. Rhino has literally the best skill in the game that turns you pretty much invincible :V
> 
> Still, you can get by fine with any frame really. Just look for one that fits your playstyle or one that looks cool.
> 
> ...



That's the thing, I don't know what frame I want. And I don't know what it takes to build them. I also can't try them out. I don't wanna fiend for 60 weeks and end up with some ugly frame. :<


----------



## Mentova (Apr 25, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> That's the thing, I don't know what frame I want. And I don't know what it takes to build them. I also can't try them out. I don't wanna fiend for 60 weeks and end up with some ugly frame. :<


http://warframe.wikia.com/wiki/WARFRAME_Wiki is your friend :V


----------



## Yago (Apr 25, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Rhino by far. Rhino is currently one of the best frames, and ember is a bit underwhelming. Rhino has literally the best skill in the game that turns you pretty much invincible :V
> 
> Still, you can get by fine with any frame really. Just look for one that fits your playstyle or one that looks cool.
> 
> ...



I find it interesting everyone says Trinity is so underwhelming, I got a chance to really use it tonight and the thing is fantastic. My friend was using Mag's Crush + my Trinity's Energy Vampire for infinite usage, and I had no problems keeping energy for Vampire since a shot or two with my Paris can restore up to 100 energy per Energy Vampire use. 

Especially considering Trinity's global invulnerability and full heal. Oh, and Link > Irony Skin, IMO, even if it is only half its duration, because killing stuff when it should be killing you is so badass!

I hit mastery level 3 tonight, though I don't think I'll pick up the Hek or Gorgon because I enjoy the Paris too much.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 26, 2013)

Yago said:


> I find it interesting everyone says Trinity is so underwhelming, I got a chance to really use it tonight and the thing is fantastic. My friend was using Mag's Crush + my Trinity's Energy Vampire for infinite usage, and I had no problems keeping energy for Vampire since a shot or two with my Paris can restore up to 100 energy per Energy Vampire use.
> 
> Especially considering Trinity's global invulnerability and full heal. Oh, and Link > Irony Skin, IMO, even if it is only half its duration, because killing stuff when it should be killing you is so badass!
> 
> I hit mastery level 3 tonight, though I don't think I'll pick up the Hek or Gorgon because I enjoy the Paris too much.


Trinity isn't bad, its just that it doesn't have the AoE killing power that other frames do for regular missions. Trinity is great for bosses and defense though.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 26, 2013)

I should get back into this game, I use a Volt


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 26, 2013)

Everyone always talks about their cool equips...that I'll never see. q-q


----------



## Sherbniz (Apr 27, 2013)

*Warframe Warfurs Clan*

I see this thread is a little more active now! 

I'm glad people are interested in Warframe... it's really worth your attention!

And since the next Update 8 will feature new and awesome *Clan-centered features*, I've decided to start up a clan!

*Warfurs*





http://steamcommunity.com/groups/Warfurs
(Add *Sherbniz* in Warframe to get invited to the clan!)
It's a furry community Warframe clan, but anyone who likes can join!
Bring your friends, the more the merrier!

For now we just team up to hang out, help each other out and be awesome!

Once the update hits, those that are more dedicated can help our clan achieve greatness within the clan sphere!

Stay vigilant, fellow Tenno-furs!


----------



## Yago (Apr 27, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Trinity isn't bad, its just that it doesn't have the AoE killing power that other frames do for regular missions. Trinity is great for bosses and defense though.



Fair enough, but that's why I pack the Fragor :3. 



XoPachi said:


> Everyone always talks about their cool equips...that I'll never see. q-q




Come with me, XoPachi, and I'll lead you to the path of glory.



Sherbniz said:


> I see this thread is a little more active now! :grin:
> 
> I'm glad people are interested in Warframe... it's really worth your attention!
> 
> ...




I'll consider joining, but don't count on it too much. I play with some non-furries and I don't want to broadcast it anywhere hat I'm a furfag, and I think they might be able to find it.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 27, 2013)

*Re: Warframe Warfurs Clan*



Sherbniz said:


> I see this thread is a little more active now!
> 
> I'm glad people are interested in Warframe... it's really worth your attention!
> 
> ...


...
eh I'll think I'll stay with non furry groups


----------



## Sherbniz (Apr 27, 2013)

Yago said:


> I'll consider joining, but don't count on it too much. I play with some non-furries and I don't want to broadcast it anywhere hat I'm a furfag, and I think they might be able to find it



Other than the flamboyant name I intend to keep the face of the clan pretty neutral, since this is still foremost a Warframe clan.

Currently there are no Clantags available in the game that would broadcast your membership, and even if there will, I think they will be optional.

Additionally, I don't keep a Clan-List anywhere visible on the web, only those who are part of the clan can see it in their Clan List, and those that want can join our Steam Group to represent and maybe take part ins some discussions in the Group-Forums:
http://steamcommunity.com/groups/Warfurs


----------



## Sherbniz (Apr 27, 2013)

*Re: Warframe Warfurs Clan*



Verin Asper said:


> ...
> eh I'll think I'll stay with non furry groups



Heh, yeah I expected this kind of reaction. 
I was kind of partial to the idea of a furry group, so I wanted it to be a mixed, furry friendly group.
(the name sort-of implies the other, but it was catchy)

So far it worked pretty well!

(sorry for the doublepost)


----------



## Yago (Apr 27, 2013)

Oh, and my name's YagoXiten on Warframe, if you're looking for me.

I'm online it at the moment trying to farm Alloy Plate.


----------



## Sherbniz (Apr 27, 2013)

Yago said:


> Oh, and my name's YagoXiten on Warframe, if you're looking for me.
> 
> I'm online it at the moment trying to farm Alloy Plate.



Yay :3

Added you! Sorry if I don't reply with the ingame chat... alas it has been broken for two weeks (common bug >.o) but the devs promised to fix it soon!

It would probably best to talk on Skype or Steam, I'm on both as "Sherbniz". x)

(Currently I'm helping someone clear Mars)


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: Warframe Warfurs Clan*



Sherbniz said:


> Heh, yeah I expected this kind of reaction.
> I was kind of partial to the idea of a furry group, so I wanted it to be a mixed, furry friendly group.
> (the name sort-of implies the other, but it was catchy)
> 
> ...


yea just often furry groups that are obvious tend to get looked at weird, if it appears as a all is welcome group but furry friendly (best example to me is Team Fortress 2 Saxton hell group which is furry friendly but not a furry group they also are ok with Bronies now)


----------



## Mentova (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: Warframe Warfurs Clan*



Sherbniz said:


> I see this thread is a little more active now!
> 
> I'm glad people are interested in Warframe... it's really worth your attention!
> 
> ...


I'll probably hop in if my IRL friends don't end up making a clan with me.

In-game name is the same as my forum name.

Edit: Joined the steam group


----------



## Mayonnaise (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Warframe Warfurs Clan*

Tried Rhino today. So slow. :[



Sherbniz said:


> I see this thread is a little more active now!
> 
> I'm glad people are interested in Warframe... it's really worth your attention!
> 
> ...


Awh I'm already in a clan with a friend.


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2013)

*Re: Warframe Warfurs Clan*



Mayonnaise said:


> Tried Rhino today. So slow. :[
> 
> Awh I'm already in a clan with a friend.



Rhino is slow but he also never dies :V


----------



## Judge Spear (May 1, 2013)

I still can't get anything!!


----------



## Yago (May 2, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I still can't get anything!!



If you add me I'd be happy to help you get some stuff pretty quickly.


----------



## Mentova (May 3, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I still can't get anything!!



What are you trying to get?

Also I just crafted a glaive. This death frisbee is the greatest thing ever.


----------



## Yago (May 3, 2013)

Mentova said:


> What are you trying to get?
> 
> Also I just crafted a glaive. This death frisbee is the greatest thing ever.



Aww you got it?

I missed the alert by like an hour.

*Tableflips*


----------



## Judge Spear (May 3, 2013)

Mentova said:


> What are you trying to get?
> 
> Also I just crafted a glaive. This death frisbee is the greatest thing ever.



I just want anything that does something different! But there are no blueprints popping up and everything is level locked (I got to level 12 in League in the time it's taking to get to level 2 in this game) or too expensive.


----------



## Mentova (May 3, 2013)

Yago said:


> Aww you got it?
> 
> I missed the alert by like an hour.
> 
> *Tableflips*


I missed it by hours, but a dude on the forums had the alert bug out and was helping people who missed it get it.


XoPachi said:


> I just want anything that does something different! But there are no blueprints popping up and everything is level locked (I got to level 12 in League in the time it's taking to get to level 2 in this game) or too expensive.


Buy a strun, lex, and furax to start with then. They're not too expensive and are pretty different then the starting weapons. Strun is a shotgun with a wide spread, lex is a magnum that actually ends up being better than the sniper, and furax are fucking power gauntlets that let you punch people into the stratosphere and suplex people with a stealth attack.

Money used to be a pain in the ass to get, but they've buffed rewards from missions and alerts. Just keep progressing and unlocking shit as you go and you'll make hella cash.


----------



## Mayonnaise (May 20, 2013)

Iron Skin nerfed, so much sadness.


----------

